# Doe at 148 days...no signs at all!



## littlebanty (Jun 21, 2014)

Nubian boer doe hand bred on Jan 24th who was in full blown heat and stood for buck.  Then pastured with buck since.  Estimated due date June 23rd.  Not bagging up or showing close to labor.  Was told she never bagged up last kidding 2 years ago til after kidding.  Can't feel her ligs.  I even compared them to a non pregnant doe which of whom I could feel.  This doe is confusing me.  What do you think?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 21, 2014)

Without knowing her history I'd say she wasn't bred....but if she kidded before and didn't bag up until after kidding I guess the possibility is there.  If her ligs are soft I'd keep watching her.  I've had a doe like that before and she didn't bag up at all before her first freshening - but she did every year after that...

Good luck!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 21, 2014)

can you feel baby moving at all, or have you felt baby moving?


----------



## littlebanty (Jun 22, 2014)

I Am assuming she didn't take the hand breeding unless she is pulling one over on us and did.   She's been with the buck since I got him in January.   So she has got to be bred.  Maybe she took the heat after that 3 weeks later.  Her pooch test is pretty positive.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 25, 2014)

So what happened?  Did she kid?


----------



## littlebanty (Jul 25, 2014)

No but she started bagging up about 3 weeks ago.  So I don t know she was with the buck since I got him in Dec or Jan so she has to be pregnant in some form.


----------

